# Tank Divider Materials: not see-thru? D:



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi! I've been using a plastic mesh and every time I go to the store all dividers are see-through or white.

I'm needing to make my custom plastic mesh divider not see through because they can see eachother. I even added two layers and they still stress eachother out. What other materials are there which are fish safe and not clear or have large holes?

I could line up the two dividers I have better, but i'm afraid of using hot glue with my fish and unsure if its safe. They also move around a bit more than I want :/ my fish could probably end up on the other side if they really try because my substrate is marbles, and the dividers are curvy for being slightly too large but if I make them smaller i'm afraid it will be too small :x

My tank is 18" x 12.5" and is a pentagon/octagon shape.


----------



## Gallifrey (Sep 22, 2013)

Another member directed me to aquarium sealant for something completely different than what you're doing, but it should work fine.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Hot glue is fish safe. Why do you need them not to see each other? Most of mine are in divided tanks and aren't stressed out, but rather seem to enjoy the interaction.


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm used to my fish personality when they were in single tanks and now require to both be in the same tank. I'll just say their personality is more in the dark, not swimming in the open, and CONSTANTLY watching the other fish rather than seemingly to be enjoying their tank. I also think my previous betta sits at the bottom of the tank more often than usual because of this addition.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I've also been looking for dividers that allow water flow but no visibility, I've been planning to get a 5.5 gallon but it'd be cheaper to grab a 10 and get a divider and have 2 bettas instead of one... and an excuse to two two aqua scapes *rings hands in plotting manner*

I haven't looked into this myself yet, but there is aquairum safe paint often used by people making DIY backgrounds for tanks (faux stone backdrops for example), perhaps find out if the paint will bind with glass and get a clear divider, the desired color of aquarium safe paint and combine to get a non see-through divider. I worry though that my memory is faulty and the "paint" is meant for cement coloring..


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You can make opaque Plexi-Glas dividers with .25" drilled holes. With marble substrate, you can also anchor the dividers on the bottom with these suction cups:


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You can make opaque Plexi-Glas dividers with .25" drilled holes. With marble substrate, you can also anchor the dividers on the bottom with these suction cups:


Where did you get those?


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

If you go to any hobby shop, they have stitching patches that are white and plastic they have small holes and are very cheap, you can put them in poster binders to attach to the tank, if o one gives you a link I will try to get a photo up later, but get the mesh it works well, any place that does knitting wool should have it


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

leejohn02 said:


> If you go to any hobby shop, they have stitching patches that are white and plastic they have small holes and are very cheap, you can put them in poster binders to attach to the tank, if o one gives you a link I will try to get a photo up later, but get the mesh it works well, any place that does knitting wool should have it


I'm already using plastic canvas. Can you show me a photo or website which sells stitching patches?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I got them on eBay from this seller. He also has an eight-pack. I haven't had a problem with the Bettas going between the tank wall and the dividers (only over the top until I fixed it). But to make them more secure from the sides, you can use tubing on the divider between the holders or you can stuff moss.

4 Suction Cup Divider Holder for Fresh Salt Water Aquarium Fish | eBay


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

DIY craft-meshdividers are still the cheapest method with the best flow-through. Many of us use _two dividers_ with the heater and filter between them.

---no see-through
---no jump-overs
---even circulation of heat and filter
---can hide the plumbing

White is the hardest to see through. Look for yourself


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

If you cut your acrylic right you don't need anything to hold it in place. My 20gal long is divided . I shove the bottom part into my substrate that is 2" deep (it use to be a planted tank). I have suction cups to hold the divider in place for one that is a little loose. Any suction cup works to just keep the divider still. These are betta fish not oscars. 

I have never had any problems with my dividers falling over if they are cut so that it is snug. I did have a male jump the divider 2 times . So just make sure not to fill the tank too high. 

My dividers are painted black with holes. My fish see each other just enough to keep it fun. They are not constantly reminded the other is there.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

snowflake311 said:


> ... These are betta fish not oscars.


LoL. That's a good one.




snowflake311 said:


> I did have a male jump the divider 2 times . So just make sure not to fill the tank too high.


These are Betta fish, not Oscars ;-)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The reason I prefer acrylic is the .25" holes give you more options if you choose to have tank mates for your Bettas. Most Nano fish and shrimp can have use of the entire tank. 

In my case, I wanted multiple Bettas and a community tank in one aquarium. The acrylic dividers allowed me to have the best of both worlds.

Plus, I'm a lousy at DYI... and I mean glue body parts together lousy.


----------

